# Pic of the Year?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just thought I'd run this one by you all...I think we've had 12 pic of the month comps thus far, so how about a Pic of the Year for all the pic of the month winners? we'll have to wait until voting has closed for aprils comp I think (I'll have to re-check though)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Could they all be the same size?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*!*

Oh That would be awEsome, then we can get a chance to see all the winners in the same thread, at the same time.!! I Really like this Idea1


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Could they all be the same size?


that's something I may have to work on Rod, but it would be good if they were all the same size.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay, we got 12 now so I'll get to work on this in the morning


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Let me know if I can help with resizing images or anything else.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..nearly done, should have it up later


----------

